# Dreamweaver CS3 - Spry Menübar



## key_west78 (18. August 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei eine Homepage mit dem Dreamweaver CS3 zu gestalten und programmieren.

Dafür nutze ich auch die Spry Menübar Leiste. Sowohl vertikal als auch horizontal. Diese konnte ich auch nach meinen Wünschen anpassen...

Mein Problem nun:

Wenn ich die Seite probeweise online stelle, dann sehe ich im Firefox alles wunderbar und richtig und im Internetexplorer wird die Menüleiste komplett verschoben. Die einzelnen Menüs verschieben sich total, so dass man nichts auswählen kann.

Damit Ihr seht, was ich meine, hier ein Link, bitte keine Links oder so anklicken, denn die sind noch alle Falsch, bzw noch keine hinterlegt, da ich noch dabei bin zu Programmieren.

http://www.parfuem-outletshop24.de/home/index_4.html  (nicht über die Adresse wundern, ist nur ne testurl)

Kann mir jemand dabei helfen?

Danke schon mal im Voraus!

Grüße

Frank

*Hier mal die einzelnen CSS Codes der Spry Menübars:*

*Horizontal*


```
@charset "UTF-8";

/* SpryMenuBarHorizontal.css - Revision: Spry Preview Release 1.4 */

/* Copyright (c) 2006. Adobe Systems Incorporated. All rights reserved. */

/*******************************************************************************

 LAYOUT INFORMATION: describes box model, positioning, z-order

 *******************************************************************************/

/* The outermost container of the Menu Bar, an auto width box with no margin or padding */
ul.MenuBarHorizontal
{
	margin: 0;
	padding: 0;
	list-style-type: none;
	font-size: 12px;
	cursor: default;
	width: auto;
	font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	color: #000000;
	background-color: #FFFFFF;
	font-style: normal;
	font-weight: normal;
	line-height: normal;
}
/* Set the active Menu Bar with this class, currently setting z-index to accomodate IE rendering bug: http://therealcrisp.xs4all.nl/meuk/IE-zindexbug.html */
ul.MenuBarActive
{
	z-index: auto;
	font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	font-size: 12px;
	color: #FF0000;
	font-weight: bold;
	background-color: #FFFFFF;
	width: auto;
	height: auto;
}
/* Menu item containers, position children relative to this container and are a fixed width */
ul.MenuBarHorizontal li
{
	margin: 0;
	padding: 0;
	list-style-type: none;
	font-size: 12px;
	position: relative;
	text-align: center;
	cursor: pointer;
	width: auto;
	float: left;
	font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	color: #000000;
	background-image: url(/images/Navigation/pfeilrechts.gif);
	white-space: nowrap;
	height: auto;
}
/* Submenus should appear below their parent (top: 0) with a higher z-index, but they are initially off the left side of the screen (-1000em) */
ul.MenuBarHorizontal ul
{
	margin: 0;
	padding: 0;
	list-style-type: none;
	font-size: 100%;
	z-index: 1020;
	cursor: default;
	width: auto;
	position: absolute;
	left: -1000em;
	color: #000000;
	background-color: #FFFFFF;
}
/* Submenu that is showing with class designation MenuBarSubmenuVisible, we set left to auto so it comes onto the screen below its parent menu item */
ul.MenuBarHorizontal ul.MenuBarSubmenuVisible
{
	left: auto;
	font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	font-size: 12px;
	color: #000000;
}
/* Menu item containers are same fixed width as parent */
ul.MenuBarHorizontal ul li
{
	font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	font-size: 12px;
	color: #000000;
	float: none;
	background-color: transparent;
	width: auto;
}
/* Submenus should appear slightly overlapping to the right (95%) and up (-5%) */
ul.MenuBarHorizontal ul ul
{
	position: absolute;
	margin: -5% 0 0 95%;
	width: auto;
}
/* Submenu that is showing with class designation MenuBarSubmenuVisible, we set left to 0 so it comes onto the screen */
ul.MenuBarHorizontal ul.MenuBarSubmenuVisible ul.MenuBarSubmenuVisible
{
	left: auto;
	top: 0;
}

/*******************************************************************************

 DESIGN INFORMATION: describes color scheme, borders, fonts

 *******************************************************************************/

/* Submenu containers have borders on all sides */
ul.MenuBarHorizontal ul
{
	border: 1px solid #CCC;
	width: auto;
}
/* Menu items are a light gray block with padding and no text decoration */
ul.MenuBarHorizontal a
{
	display: block;
	cursor: pointer;
	background-color: #CCCCCC;
	padding: 0.5em 0.75em;
	color: #000000;
	text-decoration: none;
	font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	font-size: 12px;
	font-style: normal;
	width: auto;
}
/* Menu items that have mouse over or focus have a blue background and white text */
ul.MenuBarHorizontal a:hover, ul.MenuBarHorizontal a:focus
{
	background-color: #FFFFFF;
	color: #FF0000;
	width: auto;
}
/* Menu items that are open with submenus are set to MenuBarItemHover with a blue background and white text */
ul.MenuBarHorizontal a.MenuBarItemHover, ul.MenuBarHorizontal a.MenuBarItemSubmenuHover, ul.MenuBarHorizontal a.MenuBarSubmenuVisible
{
	background-color: #FFFFFF;
	color: #FF0000;
	font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
}

/*******************************************************************************

 SUBMENU INDICATION: styles if there is a submenu under a given menu item

 *******************************************************************************/

/* Menu items that have a submenu have the class designation MenuBarItemSubmenu and are set to use a background image positioned on the far left (95%) and centered vertically (50%) */
ul.MenuBarHorizontal a.MenuBarItemSubmenu
{
	background-repeat: no-repeat;
	background-position: 95% 50%;
}
/* Menu items that have a submenu have the class designation MenuBarItemSubmenu and are set to use a background image positioned on the far left (95%) and centered vertically (50%) */
ul.MenuBarHorizontal ul a.MenuBarItemSubmenu
{
	background-image: url(../images/Navigation/pfeilrechts.gif);
	background-repeat: no-repeat;
	background-position: 95% 50%;
}
/* Menu items that are open with submenus have the class designation MenuBarItemSubmenuHover and are set to use a "hover" background image positioned on the far left (95%) and centered vertically (50%) */
ul.MenuBarHorizontal a.MenuBarItemSubmenuHover
{
	background-image: url(SpryMenuBarDownHover.gif);
	background-repeat: no-repeat;
	background-position: 95% 50%;
}
/* Menu items that are open with submenus have the class designation MenuBarItemSubmenuHover and are set to use a "hover" background image positioned on the far left (95%) and centered vertically (50%) */
ul.MenuBarHorizontal ul a.MenuBarItemSubmenuHover
{
	background-image: url(SpryMenuBarRightHover.gif);
	background-repeat: no-repeat;
	background-position: 95% 50%;
}

/*******************************************************************************

 BROWSER HACKS: the hacks below should not be changed unless you are an expert

 *******************************************************************************/

/* HACK FOR IE: to make sure the sub menus show above form controls, we underlay each submenu with an iframe */
ul.MenuBarHorizontal iframe
{
	position: absolute;
	z-index: 10;
}
/* HACK FOR IE: to stabilize appearance of menu items; the slash in float is to keep IE 5.0 from parsing */
@media screen, projection
{
	ul.MenuBarHorizontal li.MenuBarItemIE
	{
    display: inline;
	float: left;
	background: #CCCCCC;
	font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	width: auto;
	color: #000000;
	}
}
```


*Und hier der andere Code:*

*vertikal:*


```
@charset "UTF-8";

/* SpryMenuBarVertical.css - Revision: Spry Preview Release 1.4 */

/* Copyright (c) 2006. Adobe Systems Incorporated. All rights reserved. */

/*******************************************************************************

 LAYOUT INFORMATION: describes box model, positioning, z-order

 *******************************************************************************/

/* The outermost container of the Menu Bar, a fixed width box with no margin or padding */
ul.MenuBarVertical
{
	margin: 0;
	padding: 0;
	list-style-type: none;
	font-size: 12px;
	cursor: default;
	width: auto;
	font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	color: #000000;
	background-color: #FFFFFF;
}
/* Set the active Menu Bar with this class, currently setting z-index to accomodate IE rendering bug: http://therealcrisp.xs4all.nl/meuk/IE-zindexbug.html */
ul.MenuBarActive
{
	z-index: 1000;
	font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	font-size: 12px;
	font-weight: bold;
	color: #FF0000;
	width: auto;
	background-color: #FFFFFF;
}
/* Menu item containers, position children relative to this container and are same fixed width as parent */
ul.MenuBarVertical li
{
	margin: 0;
	padding: 0;
	list-style-type: none;
	font-size: 12px;
	position: relative;
	text-align: left;
	cursor: pointer;
	width: auto;
	font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	color: #000000;
	background-color: #CCCCCC;
	background-image: url(../images/Navigation/list.gif);
	visibility: visible;
}
/* Submenus should appear slightly overlapping to the right (95%) and up (-5%) with a higher z-index, but they are initially off the left side of the screen (-1000em) */
ul.MenuBarVertical ul
{
	margin: -5% 0 0 95%;
	padding: 0;
	list-style-type: none;
	font-size: 100%;
	position: absolute;
	z-index: 1020;
	cursor: default;
	width: auto;
	left: -1000em;
	top: 0px;
	color: #000000;
	background-color: #FFFFFF;
}
/* Submenu that is showing with class designation MenuBarSubmenuVisible, we set left to 0 so it comes onto the screen */
ul.MenuBarVertical ul.MenuBarSubmenuVisible
{
	left: 70px;
	font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	background-color: #CCCCCC;
	color: #000000;
}
/* Menu item containers are same fixed width as parent */
ul.MenuBarVertical ul li
{
	float: none;
	font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	color: #000000;
	background-color: #FFFFFF;

}

/*******************************************************************************

 DESIGN INFORMATION: describes color scheme, borders, fonts

 *******************************************************************************/

/* Outermost menu container has borders on all sides */
ul.MenuBarVertical
{
	border: 1px solid #CCC;
	font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	font-size: 12px;
	color: #000000;
	font-style: normal;
	text-decoration: none;
	background-color: #CCCCCC;
	font-weight: normal;
}
/* Submenu containers have borders on all sides */
ul.MenuBarVertical ul
{
	border: 1px solid #CCC;
	font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	width: auto;
	margin-right: -5%;
	margin: 0;
	color: #000000;
	background-color: #FFFFFF;
}
/* Menu items are a light gray block with padding and no text decoration */
ul.MenuBarVertical a
{
	display: block;
	cursor: pointer;
	background-color: #CCCCCC;
	padding: 0.5em 0.75em;
	color: #000000;
	text-decoration: none;
	font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	font-size: 12px;
	font-weight: bold;
}
/* Menu items that have mouse over or focus have a blue background and white text */
ul.MenuBarVertical a:hover, ul.MenuBarVertical a:focus
{
	background-color: #FFFFFF;
	color: #FF0000;
	font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	font-size: 12px;
}
/* Menu items that are open with submenus are set to MenuBarItemHover with a blue background and white text */
ul.MenuBarVertical a.MenuBarItemHover, ul.MenuBarVertical a.MenuBarItemSubmenuHover, ul.MenuBarVertical a.MenuBarSubmenuVisible
{
	background-color: #FFFFFF;
	color: #FF0000;
	font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
}

/*******************************************************************************

 SUBMENU INDICATION: styles if there is a submenu under a given menu item

 *******************************************************************************/

/* Menu items that have a submenu have the class designation MenuBarItemSubmenu and are set to use a background image positioned on the far left (95%) and centered vertically (50%) */
ul.MenuBarVertical a.MenuBarItemSubmenu
{
	background-image: url(../images/Navigation/pfeilrechts.gif);
	background-repeat: no-repeat;
	background-position: 95% 50%;
	font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	background-color: #CCCCCC;
	width: auto;
	color: #000000;
}

/* Menu items that are open with submenus have the class designation MenuBarItemSubmenuHover and are set to use a "hover" background image positioned on the far left (95%) and centered vertically (50%) */
ul.MenuBarVertical a.MenuBarItemSubmenuHover
{
	background-image: url(../images/Navigation/pfeilrechts.gif);
	background-repeat: no-repeat;
	background-position: 70% 10%;
	color: #FF0000;
	font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	background-color: #FFFFFF;
}

/*******************************************************************************

 BROWSER HACKS: the hacks below should not be changed unless you are an expert

 *******************************************************************************/

/* HACK FOR IE: to make sure the sub menus show above form controls, we underlay each submenu with an iframe */
ul.MenuBarVertical iframe
{
	position: absolute;
	z-index: 1010;
}
/* HACK FOR IE: to stabilize appearance of menu items; the slash in float is to keep IE 5.0 from parsing */
@media screen, projection
{
	ul.MenuBarVertical li.MenuBarItemIE
	{
	display: inline;
	float: none;
	background: #CCCCCC;
	font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	width: auto;
	color: #000000;
	}
}
```


----------



## Maik (18. August 2008)

Hi,

tausch mal im HTML-Dokument die Dokumenttyp-Deklaration aus, damit das Dokument den Browsern im "Standardsmode" übergeben wird, denn derzeit werden die Browser durch den gewählten Doctype in den "Quirksmode" gesetzt, und in diesem Darstellungsmodus hält sich der IE u.a. nicht an das "CSS-Boxmodell".

Siehe hierzu auch den Artikel Der »DOCTYPE-Switch« und seine Auswirkungen.

Sollte diese Maßnahme zu keinem Erfolg führen, können wir uns dem Stylesheet zuwenden.

mfg Maik


----------



## key_west78 (18. August 2008)

Hallo Maik,

danke für Deine Rückmeldung.

Allerdings musst mir ein wenig auf die Sprünge helfen bitte. Weiß mit Deiner Antwort nicht wirklich weiter...Wie muss ich hier vorgehen?

Danke nochmals für eine Rückmeldung

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Maik (18. August 2008)

Tausch mal diese Zeile zu Beginn des HTML-Codes:


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">
```

gegen diese hier:


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
  "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
```

mfg Maik


----------



## key_west78 (18. August 2008)

Sorry Maik,

ich nochmals.

Leider bringt das auch keine Erfolg.

Hast Du noch ne Lösung?

Danke und Grüße

Frank


----------



## Maik (18. August 2008)

Sieht so aus, dass der IE hier mit den einzelnen width:auto-Deklarationen nichts anzufangen weiß, und wohl eine explizite Breitenangabe benötigt.

mfg Maik


----------



## key_west78 (18. August 2008)

...

und wie kann ich das jetzt steuern? Denn wenn ich das ändere, dann gillt das ja auch für den Firefox.

Welche werte soll ich hier einstellen?

Sorry, wenn ich Dich nerve, aber ich habe jetzt schon so viel Zeit damit verbracht und muss noch so viel an der Homepage machen.

Danke nochmals!

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Maik (18. August 2008)

Wenn du die Regeln ausschliesslich auf den IE anwenden möchtest, stehen dir hierfür die Conditional Comments zur Verfügung.

Betreffen würde es die Links der zweiten Menüebene.

mfg Maik


----------



## key_west78 (18. August 2008)

oh je, ich glaube das ist mir in dem Fall zu kompliziert...

ich habe jetzt mal versucht in den Dateien für Spry was zu verändern. Ich glaube, das was in Fett jetzt ist, sind doch die Werte für die Submenüliste oder? Welchen Wert muss ich hier eintragen?

/*******************************************************************************

 BROWSER HACKS: the hacks below should not be changed unless you are an expert

 *******************************************************************************/

*/* HACK FOR IE: to make sure the sub menus show above form controls, we underlay each submenu with an iframe */
ul.MenuBarHorizontal iframe
{
	position: absolute;
	z-index: 10;*
}
/* HACK FOR IE: to stabilize appearance of menu items; the slash in float is to keep IE 5.0 from parsing */
@media screen, projection
{
	ul.MenuBarHorizontal li.MenuBarItemIE
	{
    display: inline;
	float: left;
	background: #CCCCCC;
	font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	width: auto;
	color: #000000;
	}
}


----------

